# What happened to Oprah Winfrey?



## fuzzybuddy (May 16, 2019)

I remember my ex informing me about what was the correct way of thinking, by saying, "Oprah said....". My opinion didn't matter; after all, I didn't give away cars. Mon thru Friday, my ex got the gospel from on high. I, a mere mortal, couldn't compete. If Oprah commanded "Read", they read. Now, gone are those days. What happened to Oprah Winfrey?


----------



## norman (May 16, 2019)

*she is a billionaire, poore lady.*


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2019)

How  many  really   care ?


----------



## Geezerette (May 16, 2019)

Not I.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

She's got involved with the royals now ..vicariously through, Meghan Markle.. who oddly enough wasn't a friend of Oprahs' before the former met PH>>>


----------



## norman (May 16, 2019)

*Could you imagine if she ran for president and was elected.*


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2019)

What happened?  Well, in 2011 after 25 yrs she decided she no longer wanted to do a daily talk show. It's no mystery. It's called retirement.

She's done other things, and there is no indication that the royals are on her list of.priorities.

She also said she's not interested in getting involved in politics.

Those who are curious about Oprah might want to try Googling.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

Most people don't give a damn about her...why should they?


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> What happened?  Well, in 2011 after 25 yrs she decided she no longer wanted to do a daily talk show. It's no mystery. It's called retirement.
> 
> She's done other things, and there is no indication that the royals are on her list of.priorities.
> 
> ...



What? 
We have you. You and MQ are our best contacts for media celebrities!

layful:


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What?
> We have you. You and MQ are our best contacts for media celebrities!
> 
> layful:



Yep. And reading us doesn't require computer skills - just basic reading comprehension and focus.  So there's that.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2019)

There is some that dislike her. Jealousy?   I admire her.  She started with nothing and turned it into a fortune and did it honestly.  She is very generous.  I like her very much.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2019)

Falcon said:


> How  many  really   care ?





Geezerette said:


> Not I.



Yeah, sure. That's why you're here.   :laugh:


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Most people don't give a damn about her...why should they?




Because, sadly, many people need cult figures. They are greatly influenced by what these people say and do, even to the point of voting in the same way. People such as Oprah Winfrey realise this and make a career out of it. They don't see how false and patronising she is...they see what they want to see.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Because, sadly, many people need cult figures. They are greatly influenced by what these people say and do, even to the point of voting in the same way. People such as Oprah Winfrey realise this and make a career out of it. They don't see how false and patronising she is...they see what they want to see.


I don't agree and that's ok.  People don't need to agree to be agreeable.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Because, sadly, many people need cult figures. They are greatly influenced by what these people say and do, even to the point of voting in the same way. People such as Oprah Winfrey realise this and make a career out of it. They don't see how false and patronising she is...they see what they want to see.


Most people holly?  Really??


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2019)

I would presume living comfortably in her many homes....mansions.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 16, 2019)

I really don't care what has happened to Oprah Winfrey,never been a fan


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Most people don't give a damn about her...why should they?





Rosemarie said:


> Because, sadly, many people need cult figures. They are greatly influenced by what these people say and do, even to the point of voting in the same way. People such as Oprah Winfrey realise this and make a career out of it. They don't see how false and patronising she is...they see what they want to see.



:thumbsup1:


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Most people holly?  Really??



Yes Jim, *most* people....ask anyone outside of the USA whether they care about OW...half the people would never even have heard of her much less care about her!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Because, sadly, many people need cult figures. They are greatly influenced by what these people say and do, even to the point of voting in the same way. People such as Oprah Winfrey realise this and make a career out of it. They don't see how false and patronising she is...they see what they want to see.



Couldn't agree more !!!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yes Jim, *most* people....ask anyone outside of the USA whether they care about OW...half the people would never even have heard of her much less care about her!!


You're not breaking up with me over this, are ya?  *LOL*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> You're not breaking up with me over this, are ya?  *LOL*





YUP...we're  done.... :wave::mad2:


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Because, sadly, many people need cult figures. They are greatly influenced by what these people say and do, even to the point of voting in the same way. People such as Oprah Winfrey realise this and make a career out of it. They don't see how false and patronising she is...they see what they want to see.



I find it the other way around that people are attracted to other people, celebrities included, who they find simpatico with their own view of things.


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2019)

Are  we talking about  "Orpha,  whose  mother couldn't  spell  ??


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> YUP...we're  done.... :wave::mad2:


OMG!  What shall I do?


----------



## Aputernut17 (May 16, 2019)

She is currently producing 2 movies and will play the role of Aurora Greenway in terms of Endearment and she is worth 2 B+ is her Net worth. She is still also involved with WW, still Co-owner of Oxygen TV channel, still with Stedman and still looking great! She's 64 other celebs say she appears to be aging in reverse, so I'd say she is doing awesome.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2019)

Aputernut17 said:


> She is currently producing 2 movies and *will play the role of Aurora Greenway in terms of Endearment* and she is worth 2 B+ is her Net worth. She is still also involved with WW, still Co-owner of Oxygen TV channel, still with Stedman and still looking great! She's 64 other celebs say she appears to be aging in reverse, so I'd say she is doing awesome.



Oh, yuck.   I don't know why people have to mess with remakes of excellent movies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2019)

Aputernut17 said:


> She is currently producing 2 movies and will play the role of Aurora Greenway in terms of Endearment and she is worth 2 B+ is her Net worth. She is still also involved with WW, still Co-owner of Oxygen TV channel, still with Stedman and still looking great! She's 64 other celebs say she appears to be aging in reverse, so I'd say she is doing awesome.



That's right Aputernut, nothing has happened to her, she's still working and doing very well for herself.



> What is Oprah Winfrey doing now?
> 
> Oprah is known to have several different projects going at once. This is probably one of the major contributing factors to her $2 billion+ net worth. This does make it hard to keep track of everything she has going, but we do know some of the things she is currently working.
> 
> Winfrey is in the process of producing two movies. One is a remake of her classic, The Color Purple, and is set to be released in 2020. The second is called The Water Man, and no release date has been set. Winfrey has also announced she will be playing the role of Aurora Greenway in Terms of Endearment. (from cheatsheet.com)



I'm not crazy about any celebrities, don't watch the award shows or anything like that.  But Oprah has been around for a long time, and when I did get time to watch her show, I enjoyed it.  She is really a true American success story, she started out in life with very little, no silver spoon in her mouth, and made her career successful on her own, with hard work and dedication.

From all I've seen of her over the years, she is very down to earth, she cares very much about other people and has a heart of gold.  She donates a lot of money to causes, helping those who are struggling.

Some of us like certain celebrities, and some don't, if we all were the same, life would be very boring.  I admire and respect Oprah for all her achievements in her long career, and I wish her well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> There is some that dislike her. Jealousy?   I admire her.  She started with nothing and turned it into a fortune and did it honestly.  She is very generous.  I like her very much.



I agree Jim, she did well with her life, smart lady and very generous with her wealth.


----------

